# Auto sleeper Gaslow fitting



## merthyrboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi
We are planning a european trip and would like to instal a gaslow system. I looked at a removable self fill bottle but too large for our gas locker. Gaslow's 6kg bottle would fit but I an not sure what is between the gas locker and the side of the van? Also what position should I drill through? Shuld the filler be below or level with the regulator. Incidently does this need changing or are we ok with the installed regulator? Our van is the old version 2006. Ta for any advice.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The installed regulator is fine and the filling point can go anywhere the hose can reach. Good luck with it, it's not a difficult job on most vans although I don't know your model, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Merthyrboy

Forgive me if I am wrong, but from your question it appears that you don't know much about the Gaslow system, or LPG in general.

If this is the case it might be worth getting it professionally fitted.

I'm not trying to be clever, but you don't get a second chance with gas, and I would hate to think you got it horribly wrong and your van went up in flames! 8O 

As I said, if I have got the wrong impression please ignore the above. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I looked at Gaslow when I first got my Symbol, and even went to visit them at Loughborough, where they couldn't have been more helpful. But at that time even the 6kg bottle wouldn't fit, although maybe the dimensions have changed since then (2007), so worth checking.

I eventually had an Alugas 11kg bottle fitted locally. Nearly twice the weight of gas but the bottle is aluminium and much lighter than the steel Gaslow bottle. Still a very tight fit in the locker, but once it's in it's in.

Autogas in Thirsk do them amongst others.

Cheers, John


----------



## merthyrboy (Mar 10, 2008)

*symbol mystery*

Hi and thanks for the replies. I do have an engineering background so the mechanics of drilling and fitting seem simple. I just want to know what is between the van side and the back of the gas locker. I'm surprised that a 11kg Alugas bottle would fit where a gaslow 6kg won't so I'll also look into this option. Even more to think of and only a couple of months to get it sorted. Any more advice including recommendations for installers in Scotland would be great. I would prefer an experienced Gas safe installer to do the work but would do it myself if I could find out what is behind the locker wall. Oh and Autosleeper won't tell me but have offered to do the work if I take the van to them for a pre installation inspection. Not really practical eh.

Thanks again and keep the info comiing you have all been a great help so far.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: symbol mystery*

[quote="merthyrboy" I just want to know what is between the van side and the back of the gas locker.[/quote]

I don't know your set up and wonder why you are asking about the back of the gas locker as you really don't want to take the filler hose through any habitation area if you can avoid it as the gas should be isolated from it and vented externally.

Ideally install external filler beside the locker door, if you have space, or if not then down through the vented floor and out to the side skirt. You can also fit it inside the locker (which I did for mine) but not in the door as the filler will flex.

It may help others to give safer advice if you posted a picture of your locker.

I would also look at Alugas if weight is a consideration.


----------



## merthyrboy (Mar 10, 2008)

*ah a new idea*

After your helpful posts and advice from a company in Dunning I have decided to mount the filler on the sill just in front of the rear wheel and under the gas locker.

I'll run the filler hose underneath and up through the vent into the locker and connected to the bottle.

Sounds fairly simple and much less complex than mounting it on the side and having to drill throught he van side.

Ta Lawrence


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yep that's the way 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-118801-.html


----------

